# Name of a Good Letting Agency: 2 Bed Apartment in the Dublin 9 area.



## Gary_b (21 Apr 2008)

Hi All

Im looking to rent out an 2 Bed Apartment in the Dublin 9 area. Does anyone know of a good letting agency that I could contact? Im looking to let it out for about 2 years

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Hillsalt (28 Apr 2008)

*Re: Name of a Good Letting Agency*

Same here. I live in Galway and have an apartment on Cork Street, Dublin 8. The current tanants are moving out in August. I will be pretty much tied up for a few weeks around then so I would be grateful if someone could reccomend a good agency. 

It's probably going to be one which has a centrally located office. 

Also, what's the going rate that I can expect an agency to charge?


----------



## wheels (29 Apr 2008)

*Re: Name of a Good Letting Agency*



Hillsalt said:


> Same here. I live in Galway and have an apartment on Cork Street, Dublin 8. The current tanants are moving out in August. I will be pretty much tied up for a few weeks around then so I would be grateful if someone could reccomend a good agency.
> 
> It's probably going to be one which has a centrally located office.
> 
> Also, what's the going rate that I can expect an agency to charge?




A friend of mine over the past couple of weeks has been using an agency to find a place and was shocked by the way the agencies acted. Unless you really need to use one, I'd thread carefully.


----------



## shesells (1 May 2008)

*Re: Name of a Good Letting Agency*

Don't know if there's any such thing really.

We used a big name agency for the first letting of our house. An absolute nightmare. Found a guy who'd left a big agency after that, pay hime 1/3 of what the big company was getting and we've had great tenants ever since. No use to you guys as he doesn't cover your area but I've rarely if ever heard positive reports of letting agents. Usually easier in the long run to do it yourself through daft.ie or the like


----------



## foxylady (27 May 2008)

Gary_b said:


> Hi All
> 
> Im looking to rent out an 2 Bed Apartment in the Dublin 9 area. Does anyone know of a good letting agency that I could contact? Im looking to let it out for about 2 years
> 
> ...


 
Why not put it on www.daft.ie yourself


----------



## gerry1 (27 May 2008)

Most letting agents charge one months rent. For that they arrange a lease , screen the prospects and deal with minor issues. If your apartment is within a complex the best option would be to use the existing managing agents.


----------

